# Galen's Adventure



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Yesterday we had an emergency call from Alabama. We needed to go as quickly as possible, it is a 2 hour drive. Because of where we were going there was no way to take the girls. Our dilemma was what to do with Galen on such short notice. Smarty has the run of the house, she knows to go to the papers/pads in the bathroom if the need arises. but as Galen is not dependable at all so she needed special attention.. 

OK great idea, we will put Galen’s crate with the door open in our bath room, cover the floor with papers and pads, she will have plenty of room and water. Double check, everything put away, no soap, cords, nothing there she can get hurt on. We close the bathroom door then bedroom door so she and Smarty will not be scratching on the door to get to each other. After all one or both of us will be home by evening.

In our rush I thought Galen may have eaten both bowls of food, Smarty could care less, and normally I keep an eye on them because Galen is such a little piglet. They go outside Galen does nothing.

Our emergency turned out to be not bad at all, everyone is fine. 

We hurried home, gone just 7 hours, walked into the house and the smell attacks you. Smarty is fine, we go the bedroom door the smell is stronger we open the bathroom door and OMG!!!!!! I have to grab a very happy puppy to get her outside immediately and notice she stinks. Her feet are almost black caked poop. After 20 minutes of no poop & pee outside, she was just too happy to see Smarty & family, it was time to check out the what was going on inside.

Galen has to have a bath but I have to check out the bathroom first. Again OMG!!!!!!!! She has shredded most of the papers, moved them to expose the tile floor, pooped & peed many times by the door, in front of the full length mirror, the intact pieces of poop are smeared when the door was opened. She apparently tried to play with the dog in the mirror as at least 18 inches of the mirror is covered with poop.. She left poop paw prints on every surface, prints on the painted walls to get to the towels, prints on the cabinet fronts. I hand raised a litter of 11 Boxer puppies and never had a mess like this. 

I think of my options, use my DH’s power washer and tell the insurance company we had a flood, set the room on fire as smoke would smell better, call HR to see if they have an emergency fund for things like this if I un-adopt her or clean it myself as DH has left the building! I did not want to go to jail for insurance fraud and knew we would never send Galen anywhere, my last option was my only option. It took me hours to clean the room; all the while I have a poopy puppy watching me from her crate on stinkey bedding wagging her tail, I am not about to let her loose until she is clean. Smarty decided to keep a very low profile in case Mommy exploded. By 3 AM the room is almost back to normal and I have a clean dry Galen. She and Smarty are playing tug of war. I am ready to get into the Vodka. In retrospect a few poops & pees on the carpets or hardwoods would not have been bad at all.

How could you be mad at a face like this?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ound: I can't help it Sandi, it's just too funny! She didn't meant to make a mess, she just wanted to play with the other puppy. I feel for both of you as I'm sure you didn't know whether to hug her or kill her. I would have definitely had to hit the vodka after that incident.

On a happier note, I'm glad everything was ok and it wasn't an emergency. If you're ever in a bind like that again call me and I'll meet you to get them both!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

There is no way I could be mad at that face! In those situations, the best thing to do is laugh at yourself!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

That's just the funniest story! You have to laugh. I'll bet Galen was very proud of her accomplishments.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Sandi,
LOL. I know, easy for us to laugh. I hope you did hit the Vodka after that. You deserved it!
I'm glad your emergency wasn't as bad as you thought.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Ann thanks for the offer, you can call me if you every need anything. My Son, or a friend, would have gotten them if we had needed to stay the night, DS would have died if he had walked into that mess.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

You're right, how can you get mad at that precious little face. Sounds like a situation where you just don't know where to begin so all you can do is dive in until it's done and over with. Then you enjoy your vodka and try to visualize the scene of Galen playing with the poopy puppy in the mirror. Glad everything turned out okay in Alabama.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Too bad it wasn't on video, she must have had a really great time!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Sandy, I am sorry for all the trouble little Galen has caused. It's a good think she is so adorable!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

She probably had a ball, but she will never, ever get the chance to repeat it. Buddy has changed her name to Poopy Girl and she comes to it. I’m not speaking to that deserter. Who cares about his weak stomach?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, she sure is a cutie. It is a good thing or it sounds like it would have been even uglier! You have got to love puppies!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sandy, I can relate to that! We used to put Abby in the laundry room off the bathroom with her litter pan which she was supposedly trained for. For two months we would come home to the most awful mess you could ever imagine (hated to even go to church!). We had smeared poop all over the floor and she not only had it on her paws but on her face (yes, we had a poop eater!). She had severe SA but I'd never even heard of it or the forum at that time. Our laundry room floor got cleaned more in those two months than it had the in the whole 14 years we'd lived here.....lol


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay, I have to take up for that sweet little Galen. She couldn't hold her poop till her Mom got home, but bless her heart she did try to clean it up by trying to get towels and get to the water in the sink. She got so mad because that the little girl in the mirror wouldn't help that she had to smack her up beside the head a few times.  What a smart girl!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh that poor poopy baby. She must have been terrified to be left like that. I can imagine what you went through when you got home. Thank goodness it's past you now. Give a little kiss from me and the boys.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh Sandi! your story has me laughing! I am sorry... I am laughing with you not at you. But of course Galen wanted to play with the puppy in the mirror...look at that face! 

I read the story before I scrolled down to see the picture -- I was sure you were going to share shots of the disaster area ound:ound: I much prefer to see that adorable "clean" little Galen.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh. My. Gosh. What a nightmare for you, Sandi!! Galen is darn lucky she's so stinkin' (no pun intended) cute! 

You must submit this story to Kitty Braund for the Our Havanese magazine. Really! She looks for articles to print that will entertain, teach, and share in the joys and mishaps of owning this wonderful breed. Hmmm.... I think I'm going to start a new thread in the coffee shop about this.... catch you later ! 

So? Was it worth the shot of vodka? LOL


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sandy:

I caught your note on another web-site and have to say you sure made me laugh-and I needed that today-and I agree with the others how can you stay mad at a beautiful face like that-give the girls a hug from me.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sandi,
That was just what I was thinking as I read it..."How could you be mad at the face?" To bad you did not have a video camera left on Galen that might have been a good watch. 

I have done that with my two before to see what they were doing when I was gone.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If there had been a camera on her she probably would have slept the whole time!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I shouldn't laugh but can't help it. Oh what a mess but look at that little face.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Sandy, I can relate to that! We used to put Abby in the laundry room off the bathroom with her litter pan which she was supposedly trained for. For two months we would come home to the most awful mess you could ever imagine (hated to even go to church!*LOL*). We had smeared poop all over the floor and she not only had it on her paws but on her face (yes, we had a poop eater!). She had severe SA but I'd never even heard of it or the forum at that time. Our laundry room floor got cleaned more in those two months than it had the in the whole 14 years we'd lived here.....lol


red is mine.

This bathroom has never been so clean.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Okay, I have to take up for that sweet little Galen. She couldn't hold her poop till her Mom got home, but bless her heart she did try to clean it up by trying to get towels and get to the water in the sink. She got so mad because that the little girl in the mirror wouldn't help that she had to smack her up beside the head a few times.  What a smart girl!!


You may be a great auntie, but I can not buy this one.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Oh that poor poopy baby. She must have been terrified to be left like that. I can imagine what you went through when you got home. Thank goodness it's past you now. Give a little kiss from me and the boys.


Terrified you have to be kidding, this from a puppy that lived the first 4 months of her life at a puppy farm. She knows what the papers are for. Every dog should get to live at my house. She was not scared she was having fun.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> Ohhh Sandi! your story has me laughing! I am sorry... I am laughing with you not at you. But of course Galen wanted to play with the puppy in the mirror...look at that face!
> 
> I read the story before I scrolled down to see the picture -- I was sure you were going to share shots of the disaster area ound:ound: I much prefer to see that adorable "clean" little Galen.


I was not laughing at the time......Never once crossed my mind to make pictures of that mess.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

something very amazing is happening, today Smarty has come to me several times to go out, when we do she just sits or lays down and Galen pees or poops. I think after yesterday she is ready to train Galen and knows Galen has not figured out how to tell me she is ready.

No poop or pee by Galen in the house as of 5:35.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. What a nightmare for you, Sandi!! Galen is darn lucky she's so stinkin' (no pun intended) cute!
> 
> You must submit this story to Kitty Braund for the Our Havanese magazine. Really! She looks for articles to print that will entertain, teach, and share in the joys and mishaps of owning this wonderful breed. Hmmm.... I think I'm going to start a new thread in the coffee shop about this.... catch you later !
> 
> So? Was it worth the shot of vodka?*YES* LOL


red is mine

I probably should submit it. I'll get her email from my mag.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

My secretary just came in to see why I was laughing so hard!! Truly, I feel your pain but it was too funny. Especially with that adorable little face at the end of it. Oh, my, the things we go through -- what a good dog mommy you are!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

made me smile!! I am home sick and been off the computer all day, but I had to get my HF fix. You guys didn't disappoint!


----------



## Nanny (May 18, 2009)

Oh boy can I relate to that one except mine was 3 1/2 year rescue. I did not have the heart at that time to put her in a kennel so I put her in the bathroom with a gate and papers food and water until I got home for lunch. She did the same thing in fours hours..poop everywhere I almost died. I could not scold her she was already a basket case being kept in a kennel all her life. So all the gals at work would ask me how Phoebe-la-poopo was doing. After six months and a brother bought for her she is the best dog in the world..Well they both are of course. I had a couple of beers myself after her bath and cleaning the bathroom.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Boy that made me laugh. I know I wouldn't have been laughing if I was cleaning it up though. I love your theory Dale. What a naughty puppy that was in the mirror. LOL.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

All I can say is Galen is one cute puppy!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:Sandi, that was hilarious! Sounds like she had to entertain herself while you were gone, and at least she had the "dog in the mirror" to play with. You kept her safe and fed while you were gone, but that must have not been fun at all to clean that up. What a sweet face she has, so it's easy to see how you can't be mad at her.
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Nanny, that must have been heart breaking to see. But what are you gonna do? It had to be very difficult cleaning all that mess up, but it's great to hear that Phoebe-la-poopoo is happy as can be now! lol


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH my I almost wet my pants that is just so funny. I'm so sorry you had all the mess to clean up. Galen sure is worth though. What a face. haha


----------

